# Budget Ivy Bridge Takes On Core 2 Duo And Quad Bench!



## ASHISH65 (May 6, 2013)

Old core 2 duos and quad benched against new ivy dual core,i3 and i5.it shows that still old core 2 duo have some juice left and good for budget people

here is review - Is This Even Fair? Budget Ivy Bridge Takes On Core 2 Duo And Quad : Old Vs. New: Six Intel Processors, Benchmarked



Spoiler



*media.bestofmicro.com/E/1/381529/original/Crysis-3-Lowest-FPS.png





Spoiler



*media.bestofmicro.com/F/H/381581/original/Tomb-Raider-High-Cave-FPS.png





Spoiler



*media.bestofmicro.com/F/9/381573/original/Skyrim-High-FPS.png


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 6, 2013)

For gaming in 1080p there's not much to worry about for gamers as long as its good enough cards. Anything more than that and productivity, there's an obvious hit. Not really surprising, however processors like 965BE should have been present on this graph as well..


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 6, 2013)

yes very soon they have planned to bench quadcore athlons,phenom and fx cpus with intel ones


----------



## Nerevarine (May 6, 2013)

the C2D E7500 and it's likes are one of the best proccys manufactured till date.. They overclock like a freaking demon


----------



## shreymittal (May 6, 2013)

but i cant fu(kin overclock my proccy


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2013)

^^ blame it on the mobo you have  get/find a nice P45 mobo.

@ *OP* - thanks for sharing .. nice to see those old gems still have enough processing grunts for games and gamers.


----------



## shreymittal (May 7, 2013)

Can you suggest me any P45 mobo


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2013)

it's not easy to get nowadays .. your best chance is to look for second hand with P35, X38, P43, P45 or X48 chipset .. if you prefer Nvidia then nforce 790i / 780i or 750i based mobo - if you try hard enough you might get a new mobo with warranty


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 13, 2013)

Any C2Q or PH II is pretty much enough to play any game at high setts at higher resolutions provided they are supported by a good gfx.


----------



## Hrishi (May 13, 2013)

Ahhhh... There we have the Legendary Overclockers.C2Q have kept the hopes for LGA775 users , till date.


----------



## Chaitanya (May 19, 2013)

I still consider C2D & C2Q era the most revolutionary of all time...
It consisted mind blowing Processing power @ TDP same or lesser than pentiums..
It introduced multicore concept for public for first time
all were freakin overclockers..

Although we have moved a lot forward in tech but in all these years they brought in IGP, L3 caches, increased no. of cores, improved per core performance, smaller fabrication tech but could not bring a complete new concept like those....


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> I still consider C2D & C2Q era the most revolutionary of all time...
> It consisted mind blowing Processing power @ TDP same or lesser than pentiums..
> *It introduced multicore concept for public for first time*
> all were freakin overclockers..
> ...



AMD first expressed their intentions to release dual core cpus for server/workstation market but Intel first came with their *Pentium D* ( APr 2005 ) line up never knowing what AMD had in in mind and then came Athlon 64 X2 ( May 2005 ) from AMD and took all the performance award


----------



## Chaitanya (May 20, 2013)

topgear said:


> AMD first expressed their intentions to release dual core cpus for server/workstation market but Intel first came with their *Pentium D* ( APr 2005 ) line up never knowing what AMD had in in mind and then came Athlon 64 X2 ( May 2005 ) from AMD and took all the performance award



But for average joe its intel. . 


PS:I'm an average joe


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2013)

yep, you can say that as AMD Athlon 64 was not cheap at that time but later came the legendary conroe based on Pentium M developed by Intel Israel and the rest is a legend now


----------

